# the " BIG change "



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

As I sit here.... bored, frustrated and angry... I can't help but wonder, when is the " BIG change" coming to Michigan? My thought is, January 14th-16th we might get a drastic change in weather. What are your thoughts?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I have to agree with you, hopefully It changes soon.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

The weather boards i watch have been hinting at a pattern change around the middle of Jan. They still dont know how cold it may get but any change would be good news.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

*NOAA site.*

Noaa's climate prediction center. 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

The only BIG change I am seeing in the forecast is time to break out the old landscaping tools and start doing some small jobs. Or become a weather man and get paid for dishing out daily bad news and b.s


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

hmm according to the noaa link, our area in 8-14 days will be colder with above average percip. i hope that means what it should and i hope it is actually TRUE!:bluebounc


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

stroker79;346194 said:


> hmm according to the noaa link, our area in 8-14 days will be colder with above average percip. i hope that means what it should and i hope it is actually TRUE!:bluebounc


Yeah I had to look at that twice. That would be nice lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Might as well break out the tools. That will ensure snow. I think I should not have packed them away.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Its changed again*

I was saying the 15th of this month...now It looks to be near Jan.8th and 9th.
The weather patterns are all over the place...One long range says 1 thing and the other long range says another.
IMO Its hard to predict a long range this year...7 days max...14 days...forget It...too many changes happing In the weather.
Jan 9th...I think there will be something on the ground...with the temps dropping.
As for the 15th who knows...May be a snow storm or rain...all depends on the jet stream.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Our weather guy...*

Our local weather guy is saying there is no really cold air backed up in Canada, so in return there is no really cold air waiting to come down and get us....
It is going to be 50 degrees and raining here on Saturday(Again).
Mind you I live from 10 to 45 minutes of six ski areas.
There where snowmobile dealers advertising leftover 05 sleds...Thats how bad it is here!

This Blows!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

I would think the dip in the jet stream that been giving the Pacific NW and Denver etc snow has to drift east soon. Thats the way it usually happens. I would say mid January is my prediction too for what its worth.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Here in S.E. massachusetts it's been very warm,cherry trees are in bloom. We are following up on spring estimates. There is zero frost in the ground, so there is no reason we cant plant ornamentals & mulch. The problem is getting people into the mindset to do the work, people are in the hunker down & get through the winter mode, however, winter is looking like she might skip new england! If we had known this winter would be so warm, we would have lined up some winter projects, everyones hydraulic equipment is parked, including ours unfortunately! :angry:


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Daner;346326 said:


> I was saying the 15th of this month...now It looks to be near Jan.8th and 9th.
> The weather patterns are all over the place...One long range says 1 thing and the other long range says another.
> IMO Its hard to predict a long range this year...7 days max...14 days...forget It...too many changes happing In the weather.
> Jan 9th...I think there will be something on the ground...with the temps dropping.
> As for the 15th who knows...May be a snow storm or rain...all depends on the jet stream.


 It's back to where It was...The cold jetstream will be coming In on the 15th...but still a change in temps up here on the 8th...the highs for the 8th are below the freezing mark...and thats a start.
we need snow :waving:


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

It is freakkin raining here, in January At the so called "ICE BOX" of the USA International Falls MN.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

lawn king;346965 said:


> Here in S.E. massachusetts it's been very warm,cherry trees are in bloom. We are following up on spring estimates. There is zero frost in the ground, so there is no reason we cant plant ornamentals & mulch. The problem is getting people into the mindset to do the work, people are in the hunker down & get through the winter mode, however, winter is looking like she might skip new england! If we had known this winter would be so warm, we would have lined up some winter projects, everyones hydraulic equipment is parked, including ours unfortunately! :angry:


If the weather boards are right the ground wont be frost free too much longer. Looks like anytime after about the 15th it may turn cold for a lot of people.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Light Rain here today.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Mid january snow will make lots of people happy around here. The days are getting longer and warmer. As far as this being a big revenue winter on snow, forget about that.


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Better late then never*

Just looked at the forecast for the next fifteen days for eastern PA and it looks like old man winter is gonna show up finally, if I were you I would get your snow equipment ready cause I think snow will arrive when were not expecting it.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Nothing happening here...Except 50 and Rain!!!*

Well where is that cold weather???
The ski areas are running about 25% of their trail counts(NOT GOOD).Ski areas are being sold off....
The snowmobile rental places are selling out...
The classifieds are full of commercial snow removal equipment.
The snowmobile dealers are sitting on two years of leftovers. 
Some say hang on and wait, but lost revenue is lost revenue, must have deep pockets to survive a couple of poor seasons....
A $40,000 plow truck is one thing but imagine sitting on a $250,000 note to floor-plan your snowmobile inventory???
Oh man when ,where and how will it turn around????
I know we are all hoping for the best,maybe that will help....


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Finally!!!*

Sounds like we're going to be salting!!!payup And " The Big Change " starts tonight!! High tomorrow 30 Lets take a moment of silence for the snow gods haha


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

That would be a good thing for Eastern PA.......I'm walking around in fog right now looking for things to do. 

Where did you see the forecast for this?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Snow or no snow....*

One thing that I noticed the last three years of plowing was that the seasons seemed to be starting later and finishing later...
Here in the Northeast we seemed to be getting heavier snowfalls in March instead of late Jan/Feb.....The down side to that is the sun is stronger and it melts faster(for us snowmobilers anyways)....


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I just looked out side to see it's snowing. That would be the case now that I have some landscape jobs lined up. I can do both.

It's not suppose to stick, but it raises the spirits just to see it outside. I guess I better get out and fix the plow truck.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

LOL fix the plow truck the day of the snow, does that sound familar? Ice Age II cool movie.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Wow it does ...........*

Wow, Had to rush out this morning couldn't believe my eyes....Ended up with about 3" maybe more tonight and tomorrow.Rain in between of coarse....50 at the end of the week but it looks nice....
The have tapped the Maple trees for sap 6 weeks early......


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

They are talking 1-2" tonight into tomorrow for the Dayton, Ohio area.....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Oshkosh;349013 said:


> Wow, Had to rush out this morning couldn't believe my eyes....Ended up with about 3" maybe more tonight and tomorrow.Rain in between of coarse....50 at the end of the week but it looks nice....
> The have tapped the Maple trees for sap 6 weeks early......


Looks nice payup .............we are still waiting:crying:


----------

